# problème cc1 : -mcpu=pentium3

## sergio

J'avais jusqu'a maintenant dans mon make.conf le CFLAG avec -mcpu=pentium3 (idem pour CXXFLAG) mais depuis mon dernier "update world" (je m'en suis pas apperçu tout de suite) cc1 me refuse ce flag (valeur inconnue pour le flag -mcpu) ???

What's happen ????

Alors en attendant une réponse je l'ai supprimé comme ça je peut continuer à utiliser emerge mais j'aimerais connaître la cause de ce problème...

----------

## crevette

Dis moi ou as tu vu que le switch "pentium3" etait accepté?? car je suis sur que ca n'existe pas   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Les switch gcc sont yper important,  c'est pas parce que t'as un pentium 3 que tu mets pentium3 dans tes switch pour avoir les optimisations.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

pour connaitre les switch specitifiques et surs pour chaque proc va voir ca

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/

attentin je te surveille

----------

## matrixise

si tu es en gcc-3.2, alors ton flags pentium3 est correct, c simplement le 2.95.x qui ne le prend pas.

c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que nous attendions tous la venue de gcc-3.x dans une distribution.

A+

----------

## sergio

 *crevette wrote:*   

> Dis moi ou as tu vu que le switch "pentium3" etait accepté?? car je suis sur que ca n'existe pas    
> 
> Les switch gcc sont yper important,  c'est pas parce que t'as un pentium 3 que tu mets pentium3 dans tes switch pour avoir les optimisations.   
> 
> 

 

J'ai trouvé la cause de ce "bug" ??? lors de mon dernier emerge world --update un fichier make.conf a été ramené et ce dernier contient bien le flag "-mcpu=pentium3" et j'ai dû lors de mon passage "etc-update" écraser accidentellement mon make.conf original car il manque mes clauses USES  habituelles... Pardon d'avoir pas vérifier cet état de fait avant...

 *crevette wrote:*   

> 
> 
> attentin je te surveille
> 
> 

 

AH AH AH !!!

C'est bien beau mais qui te surveille toi ? 

Réponse : Bientôt ce sera Bill Portail (M$) avec son palladium de m@%#& !!! 

Salut...

----------

